# Imperial Armour 2 5th Edition update on Forgeworld site!



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Forgeworld (once again proving that the GW studio is a bunch of lazy moth... errr, never mind) has got a PDF available to update the IA2 to current standards. It also has the new PV for Chimera in the listing for Inquisition vehicles.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/pdf/ia2-update.pdf


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I downloaded it just so I can have a good cheat sheet to know about possible vehicular enemies. I wish I saw more armor around here. My Railguns are bored.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

how official is that? I would be very happy to pay 35 base points for my SOB rhino's. Kind of curious what amphibious and firebase mean as well.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Amphibious means you don't have to test for difficult terrain when the model crosses a water feature that is not impassable. Not sure about the firebase rule though. I'll have to look when I get home.


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Tried it out tonight. It's so broken it makes Humpty Dumpty look solid. On turn one it dropped 11 Whirlwind blasts on a Tau army. ELEVEN S5 AP4 5" blasts for 75 points.uke:

In case it wasn't obvious I was talking about the Deathstorm Pod. Either needs better rules or a much higher PV.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

BrotherR said:


> how official is that? I would be very happy to pay 35 base points for my SOB rhino's. Kind of curious what amphibious and firebase mean as well.


If it's the same as every other Imperial Armor book, it's about as official for tournament games as the units and Datasheets in the Apocalypse book are. In friendly games people probably won't care (indeed, I'm of the opinion that a lot of the stuff that's unofficial right now should in fact be official), but I doubt you'll have any luck getting people to accept these in tournaments. Sorry.

Katie D


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Cheers for this, had missed it!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

sweet, now i don't have to buy an imperial armor book just to find some vehicles' stats. they're all in the update!


----------

